# a way to remove old/stale hamachi clients from the free version?



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

I've ran into an issue with my hamachi network, that when i try to add a machine i didnt backup.. it wont let me join my network, because i have too many clients..

I cant seem to find a way to remove these old/stale clients from hamachi.

Anyone found a way?

Thanks


----------



## DougtheMudman (Jul 21, 2009)

Bump, please. Not sure if I need to start a new thread or not, so sorry if I am in error.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd suggest looking at the Hamachi FAQ's and their support forums. I don't use it, but surely there's a way to do this.


----------



## DougtheMudman (Jul 21, 2009)

I've looked into it some more since my last post, and I've found that you can actually remove the machine from the network through the logmein website, providing that you are the network admin. But.... the only problem with this is the entry for the old client remains as a blank entry under the client list of the network in the hamachi applet. It seems odd to me that there is this much confusion in performing what seems to be a very mundane task.
I've waded through the hamachi forums and found the info for removing the client from the network via the admin account, but not for removing the greyed out client on the actual hamachi app. Any ideas are much appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you post a query in their forums? That's the best place to receive this kind of specific help.

I'm not chasing you away, just want you to be able to resolve this with a minimum of effort. :smile:


----------



## DougtheMudman (Jul 21, 2009)

Alright, for anyone having a similar issue this seems to work best for clearing out the old clients. You have to personally invite the clients that you want on your VPN directly through your account on the Hamachi website via email invites. From inside of the Hamachi website account, (providing you are the VPN admin) you should be able to also delete any users you do not want on the network. If the old clients still remain in grey on the Hamachi app(like they did for me) you must manually remove Hamachi from the machine and reinstall as it is apprently cached somewhere in the program to hold those clients. Tedious and time consuming, but once you have it set up correctly(preferably the first time around) it runs smooth. Just FYI for anyone with the same issue!


----------

